# Anyone else waiting for their first period after coming off the pill?



## Vickster1

Hi Ladies!

Just wondering whether there was anyone else that's waiting for their first AF after coming off the pill? I'm not TTC until July but wanted to get my body back into its normal pattern beforehand so we're as prepared as can be before we TTC! 

I took my last yasmin pill on the 2nd of Feb. Had my normal Withdrawal bleed then nothing yet! Hoping by the weekend something will happen!


----------



## starlight123

Hi, 

I'm also trying to get my cycles back on track before we TTC. 

I took my last yasmin pill on 1st Feb. and I'm expecting my period in 9 days providing I'm back to my 29 day cycle as before going on the pill. 

I always had regular periods (+/- 1 day). But with coming off the pill I'm not so sure it will be on time, might be early or late.. 

I'll let you know!


----------



## starlight123

PS. How are you feeling? I'm feeling a lot moodier unfortunately. And also had ovulation cramps.


----------



## Dotty Doo

I don't know what to do when we come to TTC. Part of me wants to come off the pill and have a couple of months to prepare my body and get back into normal cycles, but then part of me says just go for it. My periods were quite heavy and painful before I started to take the pill so I only want to be off it for as little time as necessary and there's also the fertility surge!
Argghhh!! We're not even going to TTC until spring 2015 at the earliest and I'm already confused!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I have changed my mind back and forth, for the last 6 months, between coming off the pill immediately before TTC or give my body a chance to regulate before we TTC. Now TTC is only about a month away and it looks like we are taking the pill right up until we start TTC. DH and I didn't want the potential of an "opps" before our planned TTC date. 

I'm hoping with TTC right after coming off the pill we get a fertility serge, but if it takes a few months for me to start ovulating then it will be no big deal, as we will just have the "whatever happens - happens" mentality. 

Everybody will find what works for them and their OH.


----------



## littlelily

Please keep updating us ladies. I'm wttc but on yasmin too and not sure what to do. I think best to give your body at least one cycle to regulate because even though the pill leaves your system right away, it can leave you with extra thick cm and lining which can make it harder for the egg to implant.


----------



## Vickster1

starlight123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also trying to get my cycles back on track before we TTC.
> 
> I took my last yasmin pill on 1st Feb. and I'm expecting my period in 9 days providing I'm back to my 29 day cycle as before going on the pill.
> 
> I always had regular periods (+/- 1 day). But with coming off the pill I'm not so sure it will be on time, might be early or late..
> 
> I'll let you know!


I'm expecting my period soon too (i hope) i was always regular too prior to taking the pill but have been on yasmin for 2 years and microgynon 3 before that. I really hope I get back to normal soon. Just feels rubbish not knowing!!


----------



## Vickster1

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I have changed my mind back and forth, for the last 6 months, between coming off the pill immediately before TTC or give my body a chance to regulate before we TTC. Now TTC is only about a month away and it looks like we are taking the pill right up until we start TTC. DH and I didn't want the potential of an "opps" before our planned TTC date.
> 
> I'm hoping with TTC right after coming off the pill we get a fertility serge, but if it takes a few months for me to start ovulating then it will be no big deal, as we will just have the "whatever happens - happens" mentality.
> 
> Everybody will find what works for them and their OH.

I wouldn't worry about any 'Oops" as if you weren't ready you could just use a barrier method until you were eg condoms. I thought it would be awful going from been on the pill for so long to using condoms again but DH doesn't mind and it's actually not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

I am waiting now for my first period after going off hormonal birth control pills. I took the last one on February 28th and DH and I are now using condoms. The idea is to wait and see if I get a regular cycle then TTC :happydance: . . . I am overweight and I also had irregular periods before going on the pills 9 years ago, so we would like to see how my cycles are before we start.


----------



## littlelily

Please keep updating ladies, all helps! X


----------



## Vickster1

Still nothing I'm afraid but feel like I've got really dull Menstrual cramps (happening for atleast the last week) got a docs app tomorrow too so fingers crossed for some positive news. Really hoping something will happen soon. I just feel really on edge all the time constantly checking whether I've come on af or not!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I hope you ladies don't have any trouble with your cycle after the pill. I was on various pills for about 9 years and when I stopped to ntnp ds I didn't have a period for 80 days! Yep 11 weeks. 
But the positive was that I came off the pill first week in aug and fell pregnant in December bfp just before new year. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

I am very confused ... I took my last pill on Feb 28 and so far nothing (no bleeding at all . . . but on this pill I often had little to no bleeding during the 'off' week). Today still no AF, but instead I noticed some discharge that is thick and white . . . kind of stringy/slimy. Not much, but I notice when I wipe, and if I check there is def more. What can this be? I wondered about yeast infection . . . but it is not the cottage cheese stuff I remember from when I had one many years ago . . . and no itching at all. I doubt I am pregnant (DH and I have been using condoms).

Advice???


----------



## RaspberryK

Egg white cervical mucus - fertile mucus indicates ovulation. You won't have had any on the pill as it suppresses ovulation and thickens cervical mucus. Xx


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hmm, it seems very soon to ovulate . . . maybe my body is doing weird things as it tries to settle into a rhythm. Thanks :)


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Actually I noticed se mild cramping as well . . . but only on the left side, which I guess can be ovulation cramps. I wonder if it is possible to go straight into a cycle w/o AF after coming off the pills? It is all so confusing :(

Anyway, please keep up the replies ladies -- it is comforting to think of others in similar position who are waiting for things to go back to normal :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Any bleeding straight off the pill isn't really af is breakthrough bleeding, real af is only triggered after ovulation and progesterone drop -I think although you can get the odd cycle where you don't ovulate and the lining gets too much and breaks down anyway ( often a late heavy period. 
You can start ov straight away or it can take time. 
Have you looked up the cervical mucus cycle? It can be helpful xx


----------



## littlelily

Mrs Tigger, I think could be ovulation :) fc


----------



## starlight123

Hi ladies, 

Well today I got my period. Looks like I'm in for a painful one too. 

So my cycle lasted 31 days. Only 2 days longer than expected so looks like I'm getting back to normal. 

Good look to the rest of you, keep us posted! 

**waiting for ibuprofen to kick in**


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Starlight, so happy you are getting back to a regular cycle! Def hoping it continues that way.

RaspberryK, I didn't realize it isn't 'real' AF when coming off the pill. That makes sense then. I will look up the cervical mucus cycle and maybe start tracking what symptoms I see.

I am also getting a CB fertility monitor, but supposed to wait until 2 cycles after the pill to start using it.

I am so hoping it goes well for all of us. Hard for me to grasp that I am finally starting this journey :D


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm a fountain of useless knowledge ha ha. 
I researched quite a lot when I was waiting for my af after the pill. 
I'm never going to have it again! 
I think the reason they say that is so you're regular by the time you start using it. 
Xx


----------



## Vickster1

Evening ladies! Still nothing my end. However I've still got cramp pains and now quite tender/sore nipples! Anyone else got this? I've also got quite a thick discharge (not yeast infection) and not clearly like egg white like the type you get when you ovulate but a thickish lumpy/stringy consistency. 

Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Vickster1 said:


> Evening ladies! Still nothing my end. However I've still got cramp pains and now quite tender/sore nipples! Anyone else got this? I've also got quite a thick discharge (not yeast infection) and not clearly like egg white like the type you get when you ovulate but a thickish lumpy/stringy consistency.
> 
> Any thoughts would be great.

Hi! I read it is common to have a lot of sticky, thick mucus right before AF.

I think AF might be coming soon for you :)


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Well today I have bleeding, which I suspect is the withdrawal bleeding from stopping the pill a week ago (I would always start the bleed right around the time for the new pack -- I guess I am slow,lol!)

So now it is on to waiting to see how long this cycle is ... hope it is normal, but I had irregular periods before the pill as a teenager so I will just need to wait and see. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Well mine started irregular off the pill and after ds but they slowly regained some form of regularity, they'd be 34-36 days then settled to 24-26 days and then eventually decided they like to do 28-30 and I'll just be waiting to see what they are like after this mmc.
Xx


----------



## starlight123

Hi everyone,

I'm on CD 3 after coming off the pill and this has to be the worst period ever! I've had such bad cramps along with a heavy flow. 

Even the ibuprofen doesn't work. Never mind, fingers crossed only two more periods to come if all goes to plan!! :)


----------



## Vickster1

Still no period but now constant mild stomach ache, sore breasts and very tired. Anyone else got these symptoms? They seem very like pregnancy symptoms to me but don't see how that'd be possible yet.


----------



## SerendipityED

I took my last microgynon mid-Feb and had my usual withdrawal bleed. First real AF due this weekend..hope I settle into cycle quickly!


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls, just thought I would share my experience with you all after coming off the pill on 22nd January. I had my withdrawal bleed as usual 2 days later. The following week I noticed I had a headache quite a bit (finding this the same this month) this lasted maybe a week? Then on cd 17 I noticed some very thick "snotty" CM. I could literally squish it and stretch it and it was hard to snap (gross I know) it was also quite tinged with pink/red. I thought this was EWCM. After 3 days it went, then a few days later I had EWCM as it is described in the books. It was more stretchy and stringy and clearer than the first lot. This lasted from CD 22-25. After this my CM changed to creamy for the most part and a bit thrushy looking. I got really tender nipples after this, which lasted up until a day or so before my AF, which arrived on CD 37. My period itself was less painful than usual but more heavy, but by god, my moods on the day before my AF came and the next day. They were awful! 

I would just like to note, I'm not planning on TTC anytime soon. I just needed a break from the pill for a bit coz I was getting really crampy all month. 

Sorry for the tmi :haha:


----------



## Vickster1

Hi Ladies! Stomach ache has worsened and I may have spotted just the tiniest bit of blood earlier fingers crossed AF will be here by morning!!!


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Broody85, thanks for sharing! I have had headaches yesterday and today (days I would normally be back on the pill) and it is unusual for me . . . . maybe some hormone withdrawel thing?

@Vikster1 fx'd for you :)

My bleed is quite light, which surprises me . . . Medium yesterday and light tody. I will be surprised if it goes more than 3 or 4 days. I guess we will see next time when I have a *real* AF.

Has anyone here tried Agnus Castus to encourage regulation off the pill?


----------



## Vickster1

Looks like AF was a false alarm. For all you ladies that have had your period after stopping BCP what was your first period like? And when it started was it so so so light like not really blood but just bloody discolouration of discharge??


----------



## Broody85

Mine was, the first day I was SURE she would come but it was just bloody discharge then I got it properly the next morning.


----------



## Vickster1

Broody85 said:


> Mine was, the first day I was SURE she would come but it was just bloody discharge then I got it properly the next morning.

Still nothing :-( Don't have a clue whats going on!!


----------



## Vickster1

Hi Ladies, Sorry if i'm totally obsessing over this and feel free to tell me to get a grip but just thinking back: After I stopped the pill (2nd Feb) before i had the withdrawal bleed we had unprotected sex. Then after that I didn't take any more pills but we started using condoms. Is it possible that I could have become pregnant during the time after taking the last pill and the start of the withdrawal bleed? Just thinking of every option.


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies, hope I'm not jumping in, I just happened to see this thread and thought maybe I could help a little. I'm in my second cycle off the pill now. My first cycle (after my withdrawal bleed) was 39 days and I didn't ovulate. I know because I was temping and doing OPKs. My AF was super light, barely more than spotting, and only 1 1/2 or 2 days long. I just happened to have a Dr's appointment during that time and she said that's really normal for a first AF off the pill. Don't know if that helps but I hope so!


----------



## Vickster1

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies, hope I'm not jumping in, I just happened to see this thread and thought maybe I could help a little. I'm in my second cycle off the pill now. My first cycle (after my withdrawal bleed) was 39 days and I didn't ovulate. I know because I was temping and doing OPKs. My AF was super light, barely more than spotting, and only 1 1/2 or 2 days long. I just happened to have a Dr's appointment during that time and she said that's really normal for a first AF off the pill. Don't know if that helps but I hope so!

Thanks  I hope everything turns out ok with mine :-( really stressing out.


----------



## Vickster1

Hello  Still not had a real period but starting to think the very minute bleed I had last week might have been my period for this cycle. It was barely there and I only noticed because I practically searched for it!! However, I think I may be ovulating as had localised pain in my lower right abdomen and now stretchy clear egg white mucus. Does anyone think I may have ovulated??? I suppose I'll know whether if in about 10-14 days I get a real period.

I'm so stressed out about it now- can't stop worrying :-(


----------



## callmedan

why dont you take a test to rule out pregnancy then start temping and try and see whats going on?
fingers crossed you get sorted :flower:


----------



## Vickster1

callmedan said:


> why dont you take a test to rule out pregnancy then start temping and try and see whats going on?
> fingers crossed you get sorted :flower:

I took one on Thursday night. Big FAT negative.


----------



## callmedan

Vickster1 said:


> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> why dont you take a test to rule out pregnancy then start temping and try and see whats going on?
> fingers crossed you get sorted :flower:
> 
> I took one on Thursday night. Big FAT negative.Click to expand...

well at least you know, have you thought about temping though? and even taking IC opks as they are so cheap and might give you some clue!


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Vickster1 said:


> callmedan said:
> 
> 
> why dont you take a test to rule out pregnancy then start temping and try and see whats going on?
> fingers crossed you get sorted :flower:
> 
> I took one on Thursday night. Big FAT negative.Click to expand...

:hugs: At least you know either way now. I think temping could be a great idea . . and at least it gives you something constructive to do instead of just worrying/stressing :)

I doing OK, just biding my time waiting for my first 'cycle'. Assuming day 1 of my withdrawel bleed was CD1, I am just finishing up CD7 now. I have no idea what to expect, so I am just trying to be patient . . . but it is hard :blush: Add to this that DH and I are struggling with using condoms since I came off the pill (I just seem to be super sensitive down there for whatever reason), which is adding a bit of extra stress, but we are working hard to get through it and I think we will.

My Clearblue Fertility Monitor arrived so I will start using it with my next cycle (whenever that happens to come).

I have also been taking Vitex since CD1. I have no idea if it will make a difference, but my doctor said it wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi there,

I know I'm jumping in kind of late but I was in the same situation as you a few months ago. After our wedding in late December I went off the pill. My first period came back after exactly 28 days and my 2nd cycle was only 21 days. We decided to start trying the next cycle. We got our BFP on the first try, but it ended up in a chemical - didn't even make it to the 4 week mark. Regardless, that had nothing to do with the pill. 

Just wanted to let you know that for some people cycles get almost back to regular right away, for some others it takes longer.

Goodluck! And very smart move getting off BC for a few cycles before trying.


----------



## hola47

I am on to cycle 3 post coming off birth control. Last cycle I used OPKs so I discovered my luteal phase was 11-12 days (wasn't charting so can't confirm O date). Anyone know if this is too short? I know B6 can lengthen it, but I am wondering if I need to go that route or not.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Yay, I've come off the pill now! Not really trying this cycle, just waiting for O and AF to come now...


----------



## lauraloo24

Just thought I'd share my experience. I came off the pill on 12th September, after 7 years of being on it. My first cycle was 28 days, and I've had a period every month since then although cycle lengths have varied between 23-28 days. So I don't think it matters how long you have been on it, just depends what your cycles were like before x


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Vickster..maybe you ovulated on the 16th? Sometimes there is some pain and spotting with ovulation...sounds promising.


----------



## littlelily

Please keep updating. Still wtt but would like to know people's experiences.gl to u all


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

I am on CD15 off the pill . . . so far I haven't noticed much, but last night I started getting some shooting pains through my abdomen and today I am having actually quite a lot of pain in my lower left abdomen (it feels like it is coming from right inside the hipbone, but sort of radiates outward). I am hoping it is ovulation pain . . . and also that it goes away after today as it is actually quite painful :cry:. I have been trying to track the cervical mucus, but I don't seem to produce much no matter where I am in the cycle (and I have really short fingers and can't reach my cervix either) :wacko:.


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Update: pain went away on left side after about 14 hours. About 6 hours later, identical pain has started on the right side. I am a bit confused as I know it is 'normal' to OV on one side only . . . but I guess my body could be making up for 10 years of lost ovulation? Who knows . . . it could be something totally unrelated, but I have a lot of stomach problems (IBS) and I know this does not feel like cramps or IBS. I guess AF could come 2 weeks early, but also seems unlikely . . . plus AF cramps for me are in the center of lower abdomen. Anyway, my fingers are crossed . . . nothing to do but wait and see
:)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hey any updates from anyone?

I took 4 pills into my pack before DH said he would be OK if I stopped, so I could get a real AF before we start trying. Anyways, I got some CM from taking the pills and then light bleeding and spotting from stopping them. I haven't really noticed any other symptoms...mood wise. I think my skin is already getting greasier though. Today I was pretty shiny, and noticed new pimples :( 
My chart is probably super confusing, but I counted CD1 as first day of my withdrawalbleed iI had after finishing a whole pack of pills on March 12th. Really I stopped the pill 7 days ago though..

This probably sounds crazy but I remember my body off the pill used to be in sync with the moon phases so I'm curious if I'll get my AF next full moon...and O on the new moon...


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hey ladies! Any updates!?


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Hey ladies! Any updates!?

Not much here. Just waiting -- I had what I think were pretty obvious/clear ovulation pains on CD 14/15 and noticed some changes in CM (I don't produce much CM ever, but I did notice *something*). I am now on CD23 and hoping I will have a 28-30 day cycle . . . but who knows.

My only real complaint is the headaches. My first week off of the pills (when I would normally have been back on the pills, after my off-week) I had headaches every single day. Now they are 1x or 2x per week, but when I get them they are *really* bad.


----------



## hola47

No real update for me. I am cycle day 11 today and I started doing OPKs again to track ovulation. My last period was actually fairly light, and for that I am very thankful. Only lasted 4 days and much less heavy then my last 2.


----------



## Vickster1

It looks like i'm finally getting my AF! Don't want to jinx it but there's a definite 'flow' starting that god for that! Hopefully my body has just jumpstarted everything into action. Will update when I know more.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

That's good! You must have ovulated when u wrote that post about. Cramping and stuff :)


----------



## Vickster1

Wnt2beAMom said:


> That's good! You must have ovulated when u wrote that post about. Cramping and stuff :)

I hope so! How are you doing?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Im confused.. Lol so much to learn about your body signs but hard to know until you have hindsight...I noticed my CM seemed different and got a darker OPK that then went back to light. So I think I ovulated CD 19. Now today I have WAY more CM. I guess its kinda creamy...so is that normal for after O? Are u checking CM?


----------



## Vickster1

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Im confused.. Lol so much to learn about your body signs but hard to know until you have hindsight...I noticed my CM seemed different and got a darker OPK that then went back to light. So I think I ovulated CD 19. Now today I have WAY more CM. I guess its kinda creamy...so is that normal for after O? Are u checking CM?

Yes i've been checking. definitely seems to coincide with different phased throughout my cycle. I'll let you know how I go throughout this month. There's so much to learn. i feel so stressed out with it I just want to get down to trying to conceive now. When are you starting to try? DH and I are starting in July - not long now!


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

*sigh*, I am so confused. I swear I had *really* strong ovulation cramps on CD14/15. Now it is CD25 and I have quite a bit of what looks like EWCM with brown discharge???? I was expecting to get AF cramps and was hoping for AF on CD28. :(


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Vickster1 said:


> Wnt2beAMom said:
> 
> 
> Im confused.. Lol so much to learn about your body signs but hard to know until you have hindsight...I noticed my CM seemed different and got a darker OPK that then went back to light. So I think I ovulated CD 19. Now today I have WAY more CM. I guess its kinda creamy...so is that normal for after O? Are u checking CM?
> 
> Yes i've been checking. definitely seems to coincide with different phased throughout my cycle. I'll let you know how I go throughout this month. There's so much to learn. i feel so stressed out with it I just want to get down to trying to conceive now. When are you starting to try? DH and I are starting in July - not long now!Click to expand...

Well because Iwas initially going to stay on the pill right uuntil we started TTC in April. Our date got thrown around a little. I started a TTC journal today though so I guess we are officially TTC now. :)


----------



## Vickster1

Good luck if you're trying now! DH doesn't want us to start until July! Boo!! I suppose not long to wait though now.



Wnt2beAMom said:


> Vickster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wnt2beAMom said:
> 
> 
> Im confused.. Lol so much to learn about your body signs but hard to know until you have hindsight...I noticed my CM seemed different and got a darker OPK that then went back to light. So I think I ovulated CD 19. Now today I have WAY more CM. I guess its kinda creamy...so is that normal for after O? Are u checking CM?
> 
> Yes i've been checking. definitely seems to coincide with different phased throughout my cycle. I'll let you know how I go throughout this month. There's so much to learn. i feel so stressed out with it I just want to get down to trying to conceive now. When are you starting to try? DH and I are starting in July - not long now!Click to expand...
> 
> Well because Iwas initially going to stay on the pill right uuntil we started TTC in April. Our date got thrown around a little. I started a TTC journal today though so I guess we are officially TTC now. :)Click to expand...


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks  it will be here before you know it. I think my DH caved because his BFF just found out he is gonna be a daddy. Now DH has had a shift in attitude. He is so excited about it! Lol


----------



## Vickster1

Aw thats really cute. We'll be the first of our friends to have kids so no luck there! I've asked a few times whether we can just stop it with the condoms and just see but don't want to push my luck! I will wait! ha


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Well, I am starting to get pretty depressed :-( I am now on CD42 after going off the pill (counting CD1 as the first day of withdrawel bleed) and no sign of AF :-( I thought I had OV pains around CD15 . . . but then EWCM w/ light brown discharge on CD25. Here we are CD42 and still nothing. I had really irregular periods 10 years ago before going on the pill, so I knew they may be irregular again . . . but I was hoping otherwise :-(

In other news DH has decided for whatever reason this last week to switch from condoms to the pullout method (which a couple of months ago, he was adamantly against -- "You know what they call people who use the pullout method? Parents!", was always his saying. I haven't got a clue what this is all about, but I won't argue (I wouldn't ming being pregnant sooner rather than later if there was an "oops").

I hope the rest of you are all well.:)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hey! Have you been using OPK's or taking your temperature? I finally got a +opk on CD 35. So I'm now 6dpo. I felt absolutely terrible leading up to ovulation. Bad cramps, nausea, and just overall felt gross. Low and behold right after I ovulated I now feel fine besides a major breakout and sore boobs. So now I'm just waiting for AF or a BFP to come at the end of the month.


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi! No, I have not been using OPKs. I have a Clearblue Fertility Monitor I will start using next cycle -- just waiting for AF to get here.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I would just recommend a healthy diet and taking your prentals. I actually think taking Omega 3 helped me! Evening Primerose Oil helps most people too. It is good for brain function, which your brain sends all the messages to get your body producing the right hormones....hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Yes, I am not actually that great about remembering my folic acid and vitamins :blush: I have it as a goal to get better, but right now I probably take them on average only every other day.

I did take a test today just to be sure that no "oops" had happened and got a :bfn: (which I expected, so I wasn't really upset, but I can't say that there wasn't a tiny part of me that wasn't a bit disappointed, even though I know that it is not the plan to be pregnant yet).


----------



## nickisams2012

Hi guys just thought let u guys no about me stopped talking pill Halloween last year I had withdrawral bleed on 2nd November and then nothing until the 15th April. I had bloods taken 1st April which showed low progestrogen but not sure if that was because I was going to have af exactly 2 weeks later. So my first cycle was 164 days :(


----------



## Vickster1

hi everyone  just posting an update. I'm now on day 28 of my cycle with no signs of a period as of yet. Really hoping it comes within the next couple of days! I've been testing with boots ovulation tests but had no LH surge apparently but I think it might just be I tested at the wrong times etc :-(

How are you all doing? And how soon after your first real period was your next? xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I just got my first real period! I ovulated on April 14th on CD35, according to a +opk, ewcm and a sustained temp rise which dropped the day before AF started. I hope this cycle is only 28 days though.


----------



## Vickster1

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I just got my first real period! I ovulated on April 14th on CD35, according to a +opk, ewcm and a sustained temp rise which dropped the day before AF started. I hope this cycle is only 28 days though.

CONGRATULATIONS great news! I think I may have just got a positive OPK test... it's not fully dark matching the compare line but it's the darkest i've seen and pretty similar. Do you think this could be ovulation? I'm on CD28??


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Could be getting close! What time of day do you test? I had ewcm the day before so tested at 9am and gotafaint line at then darker than control line at 1pm then back to light the next afternoon.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

If you want something to compare to you can check my journal. I have pictures I know tmi but I think it would be helpful to compare your own symptoms with mine.


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Hi Ladies. I am here at CD 62 with no sigh of AF :( I had cramping in lower left abdomen on CD56 but nothing since then. I am starting to get depressed, by I know it can take a really long time.

In good news, DH said we can TTC/NTNP now :D. I think we will just NTNP for now since we have no idea what my body is doing anyway.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

That's great you are TTC! Sorry no AF yet...you may not know when you will ovulate but I found I could sure tell a difference after I ovulated! My skin broke out majorly/shiny skin and my nipples hurt. I also temp so I could see it was elevated...so maybe if you notice you have any of those symptoms you could be in the TWW! :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

I know it's frustrating to have to wait, I ntnp over 80 days waiting for my first cycle. Like I've said before though I fell pregnant with ds very quickly after that.
Hopefully you will both get back to normal soon.
Xx


----------



## Jitter

I am waiting for my period after going off the implanon! I've bought what I need to be prepared. Hoping it will be soon, then my partner and I can start trying ^_^


----------



## Mrs. Tigger

Wnt2beAMom said:


> That's great you are TTC!

Thanks! I don't feel quite ready to leave the WTT boards yet . . . the TCC boards don't fit either, as we are not really trying or tracking anything yet, and the WTT forums have been my home (at least in terms of lurking/reading for so long) . . . plus threads like this one, I can relate to so well!



> Sorry no AF yet...you may not know when you will ovulate but I found I could sure tell a difference after I ovulated! My skin broke out majorly/shiny skin and my nipples hurt. I also temp so I could see it was elevated...so maybe if you notice you have any of those symptoms you could be in the TWW! :hugs:

I think the only thing I have noticed different is my skin . . . when on birth control pills, I always had almost perfectly clear skin, but since going off them, it has been more oily and for the first time since being a young teenager, I had blemishes. In the last week, it has broken out badly (for me) -- not only on my face, either, but on my arms :shrug:. At this point I sort of have given up and I assume :witch: will come whenever it is time. I did test again today just to be sure (DH switched from condoms to pull-out method about 2-3 weeks ago), and got a :bfn: so now it is just waiting, waiting, waiting :coffee:


----------



## Vickster1

I'm on CD42. Had mild stomach cramps yesterday. When DH and I had BD last night I had some blood in my discharge so was really pleased it looked like my period was on the way. This morning thought it's not really there anymore apart from maybe a slight pink discharge... still got cramps thought so hoping that AF arrives today or tomorrow. If it does come within the next couple of days it's likely that the near positive LH surge I had on OPK on CD28 was actually ovulation so that would make me much happier.

Will update later/tomorrow when hopefully the witch has arrived.

Has anyone else had this where when your due for your period and have sex there is a bit of blood then it subsides but then returns? 

x


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes, most of my periods start like that, I spot for a few days lightly then get a couple of days of flow and then spotting again at the end xx


----------



## Leggiero

Vickster1 said:


> Has anyone else had this where when your due for your period and have sex there is a bit of blood then it subsides but then returns?
> 
> x

I've been wondering the same thing! When OH and I had sex a few days ago, I had some spotting and felt so encouraged that maybe AF was on it's way. He called it "angering the beast". :laugh2: Sadly, no sign of AF and I'm CD34. 

Sending positive vibes to all of you, I know waiting around for AF is no fun at all.


----------



## Eline

I'm waiting as well.... I'm still hoping for a regular cycle after coming off the pill. Last time I stopped taking the pill my first couple of cycles were regular, after that my PCOS kicked in big time.
I did take a OPK a couple of days after my last AF on the pill which showed a thin line, so I assume that my LH is still a bit high? I hope this doesn't stop me from ovulating though. (It did make me spend A LOT of money on PCOS superfoods though.) How are you guys doing?


----------



## Derby baby

I came off the pill 2 months ago and still no period


----------

